# I still don't feel good



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Dewey hasn't had any more vomiting or diarrhea but just lies in bed. The vet told me he would, but I'm sure not used to it. He hasn't eaten either. I hope he feels like his old self soon. He worries me!


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

Just try and think of him as not really sick but really tired after a great play date. I am sure he will be feeling fine soon. He is to cute to feel bad.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Bailey didn't have the GI issues Dewey had, but he was very quiet for about 4-5 days after his neuter.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Awww, poor Dewey, he looks so pitiful just lying there not feeling good. Give him kisses from his Auntie Debbie. :wub:


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Aww poor Dewey he doesn't look like himself hugs and kisses from me and daisy. Feel well soon hunny bun


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

This is how Gustave looked for two days after his neuter. It really is heartbreaking. 

Dewey is gonna be up and running soon. Give him lots of kisses from me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

eiksaa said:


> This is how Gustave looked for two days after his neuter. It really is heartbreaking.
> 
> Dewey is gonna be up and running soon. Give him lots of kisses from me.
> 
> ...


Really? None of mine ever slowed down one bit. I had to keep Dewey in the X pen, and don't laugh, I got in there with him, because he kept hopping up and down when he'd see me. If I put him in the living room he'd run, so the x pen was the best option. He!s a wild man I tell you, just wild!!! But oh I love him so!!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Awww, poor Dewey. Don't worry Deb, he'll be his old self soon. He's just 'feelin' puny' as my Grandma used to say.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Get well soon, sweetheart! I know how worrisome it is when they aren't feeling well, but I'm sure he'll be back to his normal self soon.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

It's always hard on the mommy's heart when her baby doesn't feel well. I hope he's feeling much better by morning!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

you look so adorable in your bed, but Dewey sweetone you need to get well. Kisses from awntie Paula


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Praying baby Dewey will be back to normal when the sun comes in tomorrow! Please give him a little kiss from me and Phoebe. Griffin sends paw shakes and tail wags.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I was hoping to hear that little Dewey was up and about again. However, after getting a shot and also being on the meds, I am sure that he is just feeling a bit more tired from going to vet and not feeling so good. Tomorrow is another day and hopefully it will find Dewey feeling better.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> I was hoping to hear that little Dewey was up and about again. However, after getting a shot and also being on the meds, I am sure that he is just feeling a bit more tired from going to vet and not feeling so good. Tomorrow is another day and hopefully it will find Dewey feeling better.


It's 10:00 pm now and he's up and about, but I'm ready for bed!!! I think I'll stay up until 11:00 so I can give his med. for diarrhea again.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh poor little Dewey. I'm glad to hear he is up and about again.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

That certainly doesn't seem like Dewey.....but considering what he has been through its expected. Hoping he will be back to himself soon. Hugs. :wub:


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

Hope Dewey is back to his normal self today! Poor little fellow  Take care!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He'll be back to normal soon, he just got knocked for a looop on neuter,then system off ,then meds will all do it. Give him some nose kissies from all of us...


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Poor little precious boy. I hope you feel much better very soon little man!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Deborah, I know people say to not be concerned when it is JUST a neuter---but I know to that some suffer more than others for different kinds of reasons---so your concern is justified. Lisi is so much of a live wire that when she goes down the whole world crashes around her! I think she & Dewey are cut out of the same cloth!
I will be checking back to see how you are both doing. Sending you lots of get well wishes & a big hug. :wub::wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Deb-nasea and diareah meds can really cause drowsiness.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just checking on you and my Dewey-bug. Hoping you were able to get some rest. How's the little one feeling today?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

just seeing your thread....this is from his neuter??? I'm so mixed up with dates, but wasn't that done last week? I hope his vet knows for sure that something else isn't wrong!!

I'd be worried too, but (whoops) I don't want you to worry, is he starting to feel any better today?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

The A Team said:


> just seeing your thread....this is from his neuter??? I'm so mixed up with dates, but wasn't that done last week? I hope his vet knows for sure that something else isn't wrong!!
> 
> I'd be worried too, but (whoops) I don't want you to worry, is he starting to feel any better today?


The vet wasn't sure what caused his vomiting and diarrhea . She thought maybe stress from the neuter. His neuter was Thursday, and he got sick Saturday morning. He seems to feel better, this morning.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Good morning Deb ,

how is Dewey this morning ???


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Just reading this now glad to hear Dewey seems a bit better today. Hopefully he's back to normal real soon.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Deb, I'm sorry I missed this thread. I sure hope Dewey is feeling better this morning.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Good to hear he's better. Is he eating fine?

I am surprised everyone thinks this is unusual. Our vet told us Gustave might be constipated or might have diarrhea within a 72hr period after his neuter. They asked me to call them if it happened but they said it was 'normal'. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Glad he's better this morning. Hugs to you both!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

eiksaa said:


> Good to hear he's better. Is he eating fine?
> 
> I am surprised everyone thinks this is unusual. Our vet told us Gustave might be constipated or might have diarrhea within a 72hr period after his neuter. They asked me to call them if it happened but they said it was 'normal'.
> 
> ...


I've never had it happen with any of my dog's, Yorkies or Maltese, so that's why it was frightening to me, and the bloody stool, never had that before either!! I would of felt better, if I would of had a warning, that it could happen.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

He's feeling much better,eating some..










He looks a little rough, but I'm so glad he's up and about!! He even bit my toe!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

That's OUR Dewey! Welcome back little guy! Take advantage of all the empathy & hassle your gang! Pretty soon you will be sitting on the sofa w/a time out! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

So glad he is feeling better today 

Dewey, you take it easy and rest so you don't worry your Mommy again!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

You guys are both beautiful oxoxxoxo


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for posting pics. The news that he's biting sounds great!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

eiksaa said:


> Thanks for posting pics. The news that he's biting sounds great!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Yes, never thought that I'd say that!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> He's feeling much better,eating some..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Deborah-Dewey is sooooo cute!* :Cute Malt:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Deb, so happy Dewey is feeling better....loved your pic you both look great! :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

PS: I LOVE the wood on your windows & window seat!!!!!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so glad that Dewey bit your toe! That's the boy we know and love.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sylie said:


> I'm so glad that Dewey bit your toe! That's the boy we know and love.


:yes::yes::yahoo::yahoo::happy dance::happy dance::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I bet that having him bite your toe never felt so good. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So happy he is feeling and ACTING more like the Dewey we all love!!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Great news!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So happy to hear that he's acting more Dewey-ish Hope that the sickies are over


----------



## piratelover (Nov 11, 2012)

Awe poor Dewey. I just hate to see pets like this. But think about it when you are sick and are getting over it, do you really want to be running around either? I am sure that this is how Dewey feels.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Been thinking of that little Dew-bug today. Just now getting on here and SO GLAD he's doing better. I knew today would be the day he'd be back to biting toes!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

He doesn't look rough, he's adorable. I'm so glad he's feeling better.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Hope Dewey had a good day...


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Grace'sMom said:


> Hope Dewey had a good day...


He is back to normal, no diarrhea(actually no BM at all ) but I guess that's normal, playing, eating the food the vet gave me, and BitingLOL. I am so relieved and hapoy to have my little Dewberry back!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

that's great news! glad to hear Dewey's better.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Yay that's great to hear. Little Dewey is back!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Sorry I haven't posted but have been following little Dewey's issues sinece the surgery. I know it's pretty scarey when things go a bit amuck! So happy he's doing better!
My Quincy had the bloody stools a couple years back and it scared the bejeebers out of me and he wasn't as little as your baby boy. He's only had a mild episode or so since.... he's is basically colitis and seems to be stress related. 
Probiotics and a bit of extra fiber has kept things under control for a long time now.
Praying little Dewey feels better and better by the hour! : )


----------



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

oh no  but smiles and hugs for dewey


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Glad to hear Dewey's feeling better. Poor little guy!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I am truley sorry that he is feeling this way. Have you called the vet to ask what can be done about this?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So glad that Dewey is better. Poor little guy.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm sorry I missed this thread. Glad Dewey is better. Bless his heart..


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

maltese manica said:


> I am truley sorry that he is feeling this way. Have you called the vet to ask what can be done about this?


Yes, we went to the vet on Saturday morning. He is back to normal today!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Thats great news!!!!!! Goooooo Dewy!!!!!! hugs to you all


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So happy sweet Dewey is finally himself again.. Good news!! :aktion033:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Poor guy hope he feels better soon. :wub:


----------

